# Canton, Ohio Cop Makes Headlines



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

The next time Hollywood needs a Gestapo agent this Canton, Ohio cop would fill in nicely. 

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/you...oncealed-carry-gun-owner-during-traffic-stop/


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Patrick Murray said:


> The next time Hollywood needs a Gestapo agent this Canton, Ohio cop would fill in nicely.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/you...oncealed-carry-gun-owner-during-traffic-stop/


Wife probably wouldn't give him any before he left that morning. That guy represents a small fraction of cops though. Its not mandatory that you tell the cops you have a weapon here I don't believe but I walways do anyway and I've never had a problem getting it out there


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

I tried watching the video but that cop was so darn annoying that I had to close the page. Seriously, that guy has issues.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not sure what the purpose of posting the video was?
The cop is being investigated and will probably face some kind of discipline. The driver could have been more forceful in revealing he had a CCW
The Gestapo remark was uncalled for


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The Gestapo remark was uncalled for


Acts like a Nazi, walks like a Nazi and talks like a Nazi he must be one. What's "uncalled for" is this cop's abusive and bewildering behavior. The guy has no business in law enforcement.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

"License and registration please."
That was all that was needed, the cwp would have been presented at that time no verbalization required.

Most cops I know don't want conversation, they want you to pay attention to what they ask/demand and to simply comply.

This guy seems to have skipped more then a couple of steps of any sort in asking/demanding any compliance from the driver of even the basics.

"License and registration please".


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Just got friggin speeding ticket. FML. Insurance is probably gonna sky rocket now. 62 in a 45. What kind of BS is that


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> Acts like a Nazi, walks like a Nazi and talks like a Nazi he must be one. What's "uncalled for" is this cop's abusive and bewildering behavior. The guy has no business in law enforcement.


I doubt if you're old enough to even know anyone that fought the Nazis or lost a loved one to them. Learn your history before
you started throwing the word Gestapo and Nazi around


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I doubt if you're old enough to even know anyone that fought the Nazis or lost a loved one to them. Learn your history before
> you started throwing the word Gestapo and Nazi around


I wouldn't say that. If he's over 30 years old he might still have grandparents that fought in WWII. 

I know my granddad did and he's still alive. My grandmother was there too, so was my other grandfather and grandmother. 

But I agree, the word Nazi is thrown around a lot over here and generally people have no idea what they are talking about. 

But, in his defense, that guy most definitely does not resemble _Americas Finest._ While cops have a rough job, it does not excuse his behaviour.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Sandra King said:


> that guy most definitely does not resemble _Americas Finest._ While cops have a rough job, it does not excuse his behaviour.


Hi Sandra

You'll get no argument from me that this particular cop is a disgrace to his uniform (based on the video only)


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Its not like he was talking about the Jews in a good way though. And also I'm 24 and knew my grandfather and he stormed the beaches in Normandy.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Sandra King said:


> I wouldn't say that. If he's over 30 years old he might still have grandparents that fought in WWII.
> 
> I know my granddad did and he's still alive. My grandmother was there too, so was my other grandfather and grandmother.
> 
> ...


On 7-13-2011 You said In your own "words" 
_Oh dear lord... somebody had to bring up WWII. That is like beating a dead horse. GET OVER IT ALREADY! _
and 
_We all have family members that we lost in the war _

Like they say on T.V. "we report and you decide"


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I doubt if you're old enough to even know anyone that fought the Nazis or lost a loved one to them. Learn your history before
> you started throwing the word Gestapo and Nazi around


Why make it personal? You don't know me from Adam. You have no clue about what I know or don't know. Perhaps you could try to explain your point to the reader rather than make condescending remarks against the poster which only reflects poorly on yourself.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Maybe a stupid question, but are we sure this video wasn't staged? I can't imagine police searching a car while the driver is still in the car, plus the way the cops were talking, the whole thing seems odd and bizarre to me.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

I posted a staged stop one time. In my history its titled "got pulled over today"


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Sandra King said:


> While cops have a rough job, it does not excuse his behaviour.


Nobody put a gun to that dude's head and ordered him to be a public servant. He obviously cannot handle the stress of a situation wherein a man is allegedly preparing to receive a sexual favor from a woman. The dude is on a power-trip and I presume this isn't the first time he's abused his authority. He may get canned but odds are he'll end up in uniform again in some other department. For guys like him it's all about him having power over other people.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

I agree, this cop shouldn't be a cop. He makes the many others who do a good job and risk their lives to protect us public, look bad. and, my grandfather who I also knew also landed at the beaches of Normandy. Small world.

molly


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> Why make it personal? You don't know me from Adam. You have no clue about what I know or don't know. Perhaps you could try to explain your point to the reader rather than make condescending remarks against the poster which only reflects poorly on yourself.


YOU made an inappropriate reference to the Gestapo and then
followed that up with an equally offensive remark about
Nazis. Now you're whining that YOU'RE not being treated fairly?
* .... edited ....*


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We don't need to carry on any name calling traditions here!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Something just doesn't seem kosher about the video. I can't get passed the cop leaving the driver unsearched and sitting in the front seat while the cop rumages around grumbling in the back seat, this doesn't pass the smell test.

My father fought in WW2, (pacific theatre and in Germany), my grandfather died in battle in WW2, so I never got to meet him.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Something just doesn't seem kosher about the video. I can't get passed the cop leaving the driver unsearched and sitting in the front seat while the cop rumages around grumbling in the back seat ....


It IS kinda crazy isn't it .... 

Here's some follow-up:
http://www.cantonrep.com/carousel/x...er-investigation-after-concealed-carry-arrest


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> YOU made an inappropriate reference to the Gestapo and then
> followed that up with an equally offensive remark about
> Nazis. Now you're whining that YOU'RE not being treated fairly?
> *.... edited ....*


Not at all. I'm just curious as to why you consider my remarks to be "inappropriate" and "offensive".


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but are we sure this video wasn't staged? I can't imagine police searching a car while the driver is still in the car, plus the way the cops were talking, the whole thing seems odd and bizarre to me.


Doubtful it was staged. It's been all over the local news here.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Thomas, maybe Tackleberry from the movie Police Academy would be a better fit. :grin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bye_TBwuNEA


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

Connie Sutherland said:


> It IS kinda crazy isn't it ....
> 
> Here's some follow-up:
> http://www.cantonrep.com/carousel/x...er-investigation-after-concealed-carry-arrest


By reading the article, it seems this guy gets a few compliants a year. But by the video this guy just seems like he is way to scared to have a job like that. It will be a shame if this guy keeps his job. This cop has no control over his emotions.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I had a similiar situation happen to me on my way to a dog trial. I was pulled over for taillight out, wasn't carrying, had no weapon on me at all, but the officer acted the same way because I didn't tell him I have a CCW permit. Again, no weapon on me at the time, so I didn't need to tell him anything. Couple weeks later I was pulled over again on my way to work in a new car I bought (officer wanted to check my moving permit, make sure it was all legit) and i told him I have my CCW, but didn't have my pistol on me, and he said, "So?" I told him my previous experience and he said I didn't need to say crap if I wasn't carrying.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Good to see the thin blue line is still alive and well here lol
But on the cop, he deserves to be sacked and then needs to be prosecuted for threatning to kill someone. He then needs a 25% extra loading put onto his sentance for abusing his power.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Good to see the thin blue line is still alive and well here lol


Other than trying to bait an argument, what results did you intend from that statement. Are you irritated that none of the law enforcement members came to the officers aid so you could turn up this discussion a notch? Did you have a particular story you needed to tell about a specific injustice you suffered. Just curious. From my perspective, have at it, the thread is running as expected. 
DFrost


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

This is actually a very tame(compared to others) thread imo David. And I think I've been pretty well behaved with my comments. Btw the same cop that stopped me yesterday stopped me again today cause I didn't have a tag. I just bought the truck and was on a different one yesterday. He come up and said you again. I had my paperwork ready and told him I was already running late and he said go ahead get a tag. He was a lot nicer today lol


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

When a government official arrests Joe Citizen for exercising his 2nd ammendment right then the government official in question should be publically excoriated until those in power remove the offending official. It's not about picking on government officials; it's about picking on incompetent, idiotic government officials that violate our constitutional rights and then arrest us. 

With that said, while this one officer was making news, across the nation tens of thousands of other officers were putting their lives on the line and doing a stand-up job. That's not forgotten here.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Jones said:


> This is actually a very tame(compared to others) thread imo David. And I think I've been pretty well behaved with my comments.


This thread is about the actions of one bad cop violating the 2nd ammendment rights of a CCW owner. This _isn't_ a cop-bashing thread. You don't need to offer an explanation to any, potentially, thin-skinned readers.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Other than trying to bait an argument, what results did you intend from that statement.


It was just that, a statement, which judging from your defensive reply is not too far from the truth.



David Frost said:


> Are you irritated that none of the law enforcement members came to the officers aid so you could turn up this discussion a notch?


Silence is nothing more than quiet approval. When a bad dog trainer video gets posted everyone jumps on about how bad it is and how this needs to be stamped out from our hobby/sport/industry. And so they should. When a cops gone bad video gets posted suddenly everyones right to a fair trial is invoked with cries of, "We dont know what actually happened" or "We dont know what happened before the video starts", yadda, yadda. The cops with thousands of post suddenly have nothing to say. I could go on for pages and pages with examples/videos/news reports of police covering up crimes they commit by seizing people phone cameras, arresting witness on trumped up charges, unions and police chiefs defending bad cops that it would get boring in the end.
The issue isnt a cop doing something wrong, thats human nature. It happens in all parts of life. What matters is how it is delt with. What matters is that the public is shown that the good cops dont support bad cops. Thats not what we have. 
Its really no different with how the Churchs delt with pedo priests. They moved them from parish to parish, excumincated victims from the church etc.
The cops are now a gang of their own. I think the saying used to be "The surenos arnt the only gang that wears blue".
Your reaction of attacking me and not the bad cop on the video shows this on itself. It shows the attitude of the thin blue line that does your occupation no favours.
You are public servents, not an occupying military.


David Frost said:


> Did you have a particular story you needed to tell about a specific injustice you suffered. Just curious. From my perspective, have at it, the thread is running as expected.
> DFrost


 No actually I dont. Im lucky I live in a place where our police dont act like this. Our public doesnt fear the police, and our police dont fear the public. So no abuse here. A speeding fine a year or two, nothing past that. Certainly wasnt tazered for arguing with the police, nor shot in the back when I was reaching to get my drivers licence out. :wink:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

ahhh yes. well then, there you have it.

DFrost


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

David Frost said:


> ahhh yes. well then, there you have it.
> 
> DFrost


Still nothing to add on the actual video posted? Do you think this cop should be sack and charged?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

We went to Taco Bell last night about 11:00, it was super crowded in the drive through and inside.

When we walked from the back of the lot to the door, we had to walk around a car parked in the no parking zone, with its entire front end up the handicapped ramp and onto to the sidewalk, about 7 feet fromthe front door of the place. There were 3 teenage kids in the back seat, with thee music blaring...I saw an older lady trying to get her wheelchair bound kid/grandkid up to the door, but the car was blocking the sloped curb that is for that purpose. After helping her lift the chair up the curb, I called the Gurnee Police to come...The car looked basically like an unmarked police cruiser, no markings, ram on the front, spotlights etc...the plate did not look like a police car....

I was waiting in the long ass line with everyone else, and there was this kid who was trying to get something from their order that was screwed up somehow...The guy asked him for his receipt...It was a madhouse, super busy, and they were putting more effort into the drivethru....

The kid got pissed and walked out to the car and got in the passenger seat. Then I saw some big musclebound dude lean in the car for a few seconds and march in the restaurant...The guy was pissed off, came right up muscled people out of his way and got in front of me..

I asked him if that was his car out there, he said "yeah, why?"

I said 

"I figured it was a real asshole that would park like that"

He then got real pissed and said they messed up his order..

I told I dont care, he is still an asshole and that I called the cops.

He said "I am the cops, and pulled out a badge..."

I said, I don't care if he is pissed and trying to impress his teenage sons friends by being an asshole is not a reason to block the handicapped ramp and park almost inside the building...

we had a few more words, the guy got his food and went outside, he then sat in his car eating his food, the cops showed up, chatted with him some..and went back to their car...It just so happened that the cop car parked in the back of the lot by our car. I told the asshole on the way passed his car that he should set a better example for his kids, he proceeded to peel out and follow us to our car, yelling at me..

I aksed the uniformed officer what the dudes problem was, and was he gonna do anything about it? Told him I was the guy that called the police, he told me just to leave it alone and go home...

Both cars followed us out of the lot, the duechebag "cop" tailgated us and was basically driving like a dick until we got to the big stop light, then he pulled up next to us, and flipped me off, yelling some kinda BS at us.
( My GF was driving, it was me, her, a 16 yr old kid, and two 12 yr olds in our vehicle). He then peeled out, turned right in a no turn on red lane, at the red light. The other cop car followed us for miles until we got out of the town of Gurnee...

I am assuming that guy was a real cop, and he was a major asshole...
No big deal either way, just hope that guy never pulls me over...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> It was just that, a statement, which judging from your defensive reply is not too far from the truth.
> 
> 
> Silence is nothing more than quiet approval. When a bad dog trainer video gets posted everyone jumps on about how bad it is and how this needs to be stamped out from our hobby/sport/industry. And so they should. When a cops gone bad video gets posted suddenly everyones right to a fair trial is invoked with cries of, "We dont know what actually happened" or "We dont know what happened before the video starts", yadda, yadda. The cops with thousands of post suddenly have nothing to say. I could go on for pages and pages with examples/videos/news reports of police covering up crimes they commit by seizing people phone cameras, arresting witness on trumped up charges, unions and police chiefs defending bad cops that it would get boring in the end.
> ...


Let's see comparisons to Nazis , pedophiles , gangbangers and knowing that we would be encouraging a discussion that would bring out all the " This cop was a dick " stories that we might be expected to reply to . There are times I will speak up if I feel in some way I can add a different view for non law enforcement to think about . 

Other then that this is Working Dog Forum and not a Review Board desciding this guy's fate . It's not going to make any difference at all what I say here . If it was a review board then you can bet I would speak up . I will get involved Law Enforcement discussions here when I think I have something new to add . Sick to death of being a sounding board for everyone who thinks they have been wronged by the police . Hear that stuff every day at work and on my off time too when I'm introduced to someone new as a "Cop" . After 20 years as such I'd much rather be known as Jim .


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Christopher Jones said:


> Still nothing to add on the actual video posted? Do you think this cop should be sack and charged?


I learned a long time ago he doesn't do that period. I think cops should be held to much higher standard myself. I mean they have an enormous amount of authority yet very little accountability for actions. Its pretty much what they write up is the way it is whether its what really happened or not. Like I said earlier though the guy in the video represents a very small portion of LE. The thing is when that small portion does something its a big deal cause how can someone like that be put in a position of such power. People can disagree or whatever but I guarantee you most cops get into LE to have power over fellow man. Its takes a special breed of man to be a LEO. There's no way I could do it I care about people to much. I could beat a pedophiles face in with a claw hammer but I couldn't take a squalling 19 y/o to jail when he/she is telling me there parents are gonna kill them. Just the way I am.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Still nothing to add on the actual video posted? Do you think this cop should be sack and charged?


 
From the video...there is no defense for the officer...he should be fired. He let it become personal and he lost his mind. What more do you want? One guy in one situation has embarrassed hundreds of thousands of cops. He wont be the first and wont be the last. Tomorrow some other schmuck will out do this one while thousands that you never hear about will make US proud of what we do.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Let's see comparisons to Nazis , pedophiles , gangbangers and knowing that we would be encouraging a discussion that would bring out all the " This cop was a dick " stories that we might be expected to reply to . There are times I will speak up if I feel in some way I can add a different view for non law enforcement to think about .
> 
> Other then that this is Working Dog Forum and not a Review Board desciding this guy's fate . It's not going to make any difference at all what I say here . If it was a review board then you can bet I would speak up . I will get involved Law Enforcement discussions here when I think I have something new to add . Sick to death of being a sounding board for everyone who thinks they have been wronged by the police . Hear that stuff every day at work and on my off time too when I'm introduced to someone new as a "Cop" . After 20 years as such I'd much rather be known as Jim .


Its not an attack on you personally Jim. Everyone accepts that there will be rogue cops who step outside the bounds of right and wrong. What needs to happen is these people need to be pointed out, prosecuted and made an example of, so that good cops like yourself can walk around without been compared to gangbangers. And you wont have to hear from so many people that they have been wronged by a cop. We need to support good cops and hammer bad ones. 
You know as well as I do that there is a "them vs us" attitude within the force. Protect our own. And again, its there because its human nature. We all agree its a shit job sometimes, and you are exposed to the scumbags in society on a daily basis. Sure cops have bad days as well. But just remember, if a cop pulls over Joe Public who had a bad day as well, and he treated the cop the same way the cop treated the motorist in the video, there would be NO understanding given and he would be tazed, arrested and maybe beaten if he was really lucky.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> From the video...there is no defense for the officer...he should be fired. He let it become personal and he lost his mind. What more do you want? One guy in one situation has embarrassed hundreds of thousands of cops. He wont be the first and wont be the last. Tomorrow some other schmuck will out do this one while thousands that you never hear about will make US proud of what we do.


Absolutley agree with you.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Its not an attack on you personally Jim. Everyone accepts that there will be rogue cops who step outside the bounds of right and wrong. What needs to happen is these people need to be pointed out, prosecuted and made an example of, so that good cops like yourself can walk around without been compared to gangbangers. And you wont have to hear from so many people that they have been wronged by a cop. We need to support good cops and hammer bad ones.
> You know as well as I do that there is a "them vs us" attitude within the force. Protect our own. And again, its there because its human nature. We all agree its a shit job sometimes, and you are exposed to the scumbags in society on a daily basis. Sure cops have bad days as well. But just remember, if a cop pulls over Joe Public who had a bad day as well, and he treated the cop the same way the cop treated the motorist in the video, there would be NO understanding given and he would be tazed, arrested and maybe beaten if he was really lucky.


That's where you are WRONG . We aren't allowed to have bad days and we take crap from people everyday and they aren't tazered , shot , arrested or verbally and/or physically abused in anyway . You are in Australia getting your information from the media and internet . Why aren't you seeing that kind of stuff ? For several reasons , a camera wasn't there and if there was you didn't see it because they WEREN'T tazered , shot , or abused in any way . That stuff is boring and few are interested in it .


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> That's where you are WRONG . We aren't allowed to have bad days and we take crap from people everyday and they aren't tazered , shot , arrested or verbally and/or physically abused in anyway . You are in Australia getting your information from the media and internet . Why aren't you seeing that kind of stuff ? For several reasons , a camera wasn't there and if there was you didn't see it because they WEREN'T tazered , shot , or abused in any way . That stuff is boring and few are interested in it .


So if a motorist was pulled over and he proceded to say stuff like_ “I could blast you in the mouth right now!” and "I’m so close to caving in your Godda**ed head,” You want me to pull mine and stick it to your head? … I tell you what I should have done. As soon as I saw your gun I should have taken two steps back, pulled my Glock 40 and put ten bullets in your ass and let you drop.” _ you wouldnt take action? If Joe Public said that to a police officer he would be dealt with, and so he should be. You shouldnt be able to threaten anyone with shooting them in the head. Cop or citizen.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> So if a motorist was pulled over and he proceded to say stuff like_ “I could blast you in the mouth right now!” and "I’m so close to caving in your Godda**ed head,” You want me to pull mine and stick it to your head? … I tell you what I should have done. As soon as I saw your gun I should have taken two steps back, pulled my Glock 40 and put ten bullets in your ass and let you drop.” _ you wouldnt take action? If Joe Public said that to a police officer he would be dealt with, and so he should be. You shouldnt be able to threaten anyone with shooting them in the head. Cop or citizen.


Many factors to that and it doesn't mean a person automatically goes to jail or gets beaten for saying such things . I can tell you I have had people say similar things to me and get to go on their way .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Many factors to that and it doesn't mean a person automatically goes to jail or gets beaten for saying such things . I can tell you I have had people say similar things to me and get to go on their way .


The bait worked Jim, sorry I was the first to take it. I knew the hoard wouldn't be happy until a law enforcement officer actually said something. They were trying so hard. Perhaps they'll sleep well with that smile on their face now. Always surprises me the hundreds of thousands of people that never have a confrontation with police in a lifetime and we have several in this thread that have multiple run-ins in a day. ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Its not an attack on you personally Jim. Everyone accepts that there will be rogue cops who step outside the bounds of right and wrong. What needs to happen is these people need to be pointed out, prosecuted and made an example of, so that good cops like yourself can walk around without been compared to gangbangers. And you wont have to hear from so many people that they have been wronged by a cop. We need to support good cops and hammer bad ones.
> You know as well as I do that there is a "them vs us" attitude within the force. Protect our own. And again, its there because its human nature. We all agree its a shit job sometimes, and you are exposed to the scumbags in society on a daily basis. Sure cops have bad days as well. But just remember, if a cop pulls over Joe Public who had a bad day as well, and he treated the cop the same way the cop treated the motorist in the video, there would be NO understanding given and he would be tazed, arrested and maybe beaten if he was really lucky.


You watch too many movies, Chris. When it comes to law enforcement in this country, you don't know what you're talking about. IF the video was real, then the cop was having more than a bad day, and he'll pay for it, as he should. End of story. 

I think you're out of line for trying to bait cops who are members of this board on this thread. There is absoloutly no reason any of them owe you or anyone else an explanation for what happened on this video. This is a dog board. Your suggestion that cops not commenting on this thread proves there is some sort of code of silence is a joke and really a stretch.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Honestly, I have never had any issues with cops and I have a lot of respect for cops but I don't like single douches that make all the other cops, look bad. 

I wanted to be a cop myself, even had an intern with the police station in Mannheim but since I used to sit in a wheelchair for a year when I was 13 years old, I did not make it through the medical and the medicals in Germany are tough. I could make it into the military if I lost all that weight, but German Police... no chance. 

Anyhow, I remember, the second time I went to the US. We visited ground zero and I was balling my eyes out because you could feel all the pain of that place. From there we went for a walk and half an hour later we passed a police car with a horse trailer. The cops were just about to get ready to hop into the car and to drive away. I noticed that they forgot one of the bridles and told my friend that we have to let them know. My friend (an american) was like "Oh hell no, you do not want to be involved with any cop over here. " and I told him that bridles are expensive and that nobody can afford to loose a bridles and that he shouldn't be scared to say something and he was like "You don't know American Cops." 
Well, I knew a couple of K9 Officers that came to our house in Germany but that was it, other than that, I only had experience with German Cops and I never had a bad one. So I grabbed that bridle, walked up to the car, knocked on the window and held it into his face saying "Excuse me, but I think you forgot this." 

He thanked me, we chit chatted a little, he closed the window, they drove off, I went back to my friend and was like "See, that wasn't too bad." and he said again that I don't know their cops, and that nobody wants to get involved with them because NY Cops are bad cops, blah blah blah. 
But he was the kind of person that hates the system anyways. LOL 

My brother in law is a cop in Washington. Our next door neighbor is a Sheriff, a couple of houses down the road we have a correctional officer living who also has a GSD. My dad used to train with the German Boarder Control (Zoll), the Swiss Boarder Control and German K9 Handlers, so I've been around the police all my life. I can't help it but respect and love the Police and I could never disrespect a Cop and if I do, it's not intentional. 

I guess one reason people are outraged is because they hold the military, police force and the firefighters to a higher standards, support and praise them. There is a lot of trust into these people. We trust them to help us when we are in need. I know, I'd trust a cop with my life. If he says, it's going to be all good, I'd be happy, smile and feel safe. If I ran into a cop like the one in the video, that trust would be broken. 

I know things over here work different. It's much easier to get arrested but from my limited experience, I've always respect their badge, I am always friendly, I am open and have nothing to hide and I never had any issues. Whether it is boarder control, costums, police, military, security officers... 

No cop has ever treated me the wrong way. No cop ever yelled at me. In fact, five or six years ago, around Christmas, all my money was stolen. Everything I had. I just got that money and the bank was already closed so I couldn't deposit it. On my way home, it got stolen. I was devastated, that was all I had for the next couple of weeks. I went to the police and filed a theft report. I know I wouldn't see that money again, but the police officer was so compassionate that he actually handed me a 100 Euros so I could get over the holidays and get some food into my fridge. That was two days before Christmas. 

Another time I came back from work and was so exhausted that i had to pull over into a parking area. I fell asleep (that was on the Autobahn), that happened a couple of times, and every time I could count that two police officers would knock on the window and check if everything was okay and that I am not a dead woman, rotting in the car. They sometimes would run the license plate too and once I forgot my drivers license but had my ID Card so they ran my name, birthdate and license plate and pulled it up in the computer and I could go along my way. I think over here, it'd be a much bigger issue if you did not have your drivers license on you. At least I was told that it is a bad thing and you can get arrested over that. In Germany I was told to come to the Station within the next two weeks and present my drivers license and all was good 

Again, I think, if we all showed mutual respect and a little more compassion towards each other, things like that wouldn't happen so easily.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

always told myself patience was a virtue, and that was one I didn't have. Never wanted to be in LE as a kid or growing up, but in due time...I respect the job one does, but not the individual until he/she earns my respect. There are stupid idiots all around us in all forms of employment.....


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

David Frost said:


> The bait worked Jim, sorry I was the first to take it. I knew the hoard wouldn't be happy until a law enforcement officer actually said something. They were trying so hard. Perhaps they'll sleep well with that smile on their face now. Always surprises me the hundreds of thousands of people that never have a confrontation with police in a lifetime and we have several in this thread that have multiple run-ins in a day. ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


2 days David get it right now. That same cop was on that rd again this morning too. He's the only cop in gantt though


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Btw 62 in a 55 wouldn't most cops let that slide. Its not like I was flying or driving wreckless. I think the town just needs revenue really. Jmo


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

For what it's worth I shared this story because of the CCW aspect to it. For me it was about the infringement on the rights of gun owners. I know many here are enthusiastic gun owners. I thought this story would be of interest to them. In no way did I intend for this subject to be construed as an attack on all law enforcement personnel. Peace ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Got it Patrick. You're all about the 2nd Amendment. LMAO


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Got it Patrick. You're all about the 2nd Amendment. LMAO


And you must be Tackleberry's boyfriend.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Patrick and I never thought you did. You posted a current news story in a the proper area, I see nothing wrong with that. I never commented on the actions of the officer. My only comment was about the cheap shot about the thin blue line. It had nothing to do with the thread or the story. The very wording of the comment directed it specifically to the law enforcement officers that are members of this forum. It was nothing but baiting an argument by someone that wasn't getting what he wanted out this thread. 

DFrost


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Patrick and I never thought you did. You posted a current news story in a the proper area, I see nothing wrong with that. I never commented on the actions of the officer. My only comment was about the cheap shot about the thin blue line. It had nothing to do with the thread or the story. The very wording of the comment directed it specifically to the law enforcement officers that are members of this forum. It was nothing but baiting an argument by someone that wasn't getting what he wanted out this thread.
> 
> DFrost


Cool, David. It's a pleasure to be acquainted with you and the rest of the K-9 officers on this board and the many that I have personally trained with numerous times. You guys are all good people. I appreciate what you guys do and wouldn't want your level of responsibility or risk. Stay safe!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> You watch too many movies, Chris. When it comes to law enforcement in this country, you don't know what you're talking about. IF the video was real, then the cop was having more than a bad day, and he'll pay for it, as he should. End of story.
> 
> I think you're out of line for trying to bait cops who are members of this board on this thread. There is absoloutly no reason any of them owe you or anyone else an explanation for what happened on this video. This is a dog board. Your suggestion that cops not commenting on this thread proves there is some sort of code of silence is a joke and really a stretch.


Talk about having your head in the ground. 
Davids actions and replies proved my point completely. I really didnt need to say anything after that.
I remember I posted a video of a police officer faking a dog alert so they could search a guys car (criminal offense). Now David was happy to say the dog was badly trained but didnt comment on the fake indication but rather said "Beyond that, I'm not helping the defense.". Now thats one police officer not wanting say anything negative about another police officer breaking the law. Thats what we call the thin blue line. But I dont dislike David over that, its just the way things are, its called tribalism. That also doesnt mean that I think David is Vic Mackey. 
I think I treat the police on this forum with respect. I listen to what they say about their dogs and issues they may or may not of had with deploying them as I learn from it. I sell my dogs to Police here.

I cut and pasted a random 40 different instances where police have covered up crimes, harrassed witness, faked evidence. But at the end of the day thats not even the issue, so I deleted it. 
And im pretty sure David, Will and Jim are not gonna loose any sleep over my digs at them on this thread 

And for the record, I would not be a police officer myself as there is no way I would put up with the shit they have to see on a daily basis and for the shit money they do it for. My brother was a cop and quit the force as he was jack of going out to domestic violence calls, suicides and car crashes where families were wiped out. Its a job for a special type of person, and there are people in the job who should not be in it. Weed them out and reward the good cops. Cant make it any more simple than that.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Talk about having your head in the ground.
> Davids actions and replies proved my point completely. I really didnt need to say anything after that.
> I remember I posted a video of a police officer faking a dog alert so they could search a guys car (criminal offense). Now David was happy to say the dog was badly trained but didnt comment on the fake indication but rather said "Beyond that, I'm not helping the defense.". Now thats one police officer not wanting say anything negative about another police officer breaking the law. Thats what we call the thin blue line. But I dont dislike David over that, its just the way things are, its called tribalism. That also doesnt mean that I think David is Vic Mackey.
> I think I treat the police on this forum with respect. I listen to what they say about their dogs and issues they may or may not of had with deploying them as I learn from it. I sell my dogs to Police here.
> ...


Exactly like I said. Wasn't getting what HE wanted out of the thread. Has an axe to grind and just wasn't satisfied with the results he was getting h a ha. 

Prattle on. 

DFrost


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Exactly like I said. Wasn't getting what HE wanted out of the thread. Has an axe to grind and just wasn't satisfied with the results he was getting h a ha.
> 
> Prattle on.
> 
> DFrost


More like your replies are on form and prove the point exactly


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

David, as the originator of this thread I'm now requesting that you lock it, please. Thank you.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

And for Susan and others who seem a bit surprised by this topic, this read might help you understand a little more about David and his attitude.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Code_of_Silence

The *Blue Code of Silence* (also known as the "*Blue Shield*") is an unwritten rule among police officers in the United States not to report on another colleague's errors, misconducts or crimes. Other names associated with the Blue Code of Silence are the blue wall, curtain, veil, or cocoon. If questioned about an incident of misconduct involving another officer (e.g. during the course of an official inquiry), while following the Blue Code of Silence, the officer being questioned would claim ignorance of another officer's wrongdoing.
Some police officers enforce a tribal value system also known as an emotional value system which is considered to be a "police family" or "police brotherhood". The tribal value system is a part of the Blue Code of Silence. Members of the tribal system generally receive emotional support and security from other police officers. The Blue Code of Silence is considered to be controversial because it questions ethics and values in law enforcement. In some cases, many police officers have been pressured into following the Blue Code of Silence


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

That dumb ass cop will be disciplined big time, no question about that.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh boy if it's in Wikipedia then it must be true.](*,):lol: I didn't say the term "thin blue line" didn't exist, what I said was the fact that this video of one cop who did something really stupid did not generate a response from our members who are cops is not evidence of the "thin blue line" in action. For the record, the term originated in a movie, and like many catchy phrases, it grows legs and walks on it's own, regardless of whether it is merited or not. 

I'm sure there are departments where this is a problem, probably much more so in the past than today, but you seem to want to believe it's rampant, that the police are corrupt, because make no mistake, when you talk about protecting your own, you are talking about corruption. which is a pretty nasty accusation. and you're basing it on the fact that the members of this board didn't jump and down and crucify the guy in the video? 

But you go ahead and believe what you want to believe, it really doesn't matter to me.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah yeah, Chris.
You made your point. Can we stop already?

I lived through the eras where the cops weren't any more then a cog of the locale political machine. Today we're a far, far cry from those days.

The policeman in question (imho) bridged so many basic protocals he will probably be sanctioned if not fired. And in retrospect thinks he probably had a very lucky day because it could have turned out much worse for him so many steps were skipped.

Ever lose it because you f'd up only to realize later that's why you blew your top?
Dog training anyone?


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

My question has not been answered. 62 in a 55. Is that bs or what? Come on Mr Frost. I'm not baiting I really wanna know. PM me if you don't want it to be public knowledge


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Come on Thomas.
The cop actually gave you a break, right?
Admit it, you really were doing 66. lol


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Reasonable/prudent speeding 62 in a 55 mph zone. I like gantt though get with a lot of broads on the lake there. I'll give 150 or so to the town. He did let me ride on out the next day when I was on the new truck. 

All in all he was very nice just doing what he's supposed to do for the town. If I wouldn't have been going 62 I probably wouldn't have got a ticket ya know.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thomas Jones said:


> My question has not been answered. 62 in a 55. Is that bs or what? Come on Mr Frost. I'm not baiting I really wanna know. PM me if you don't want it to be public knowledge


You really want to know what? Speed limit was 55. By your own admission you were going 7 over. That is speeding. If you don't agree, go to court, I'm sure he gave you a court date. I don't know why my position is so important to you. Would it make it less or more bs if I agree or disagree with you? 

DFrost


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

The reason this story is making headlines is because its not the norm for cops, that is enough reason for any cop here not to be bothered. If cops are that bad it won't be news quality. IMO.
I actually envy US cops, our Nigerian cops scare me with the AK-47S they use for regular patrols.:-o


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Our policy prohibits us from writing speeding tickets till u r going 15 over.

I am one of those dolts who got into LE because I wanted to help people. Every once and a while I get to do so.... but it's rare. 

The thin blue line has nothing to do with covering up police wrong doings... the thing blue line represents the police and it's the line between the good people and the criminals.

What you see in the video is not acceptable.. you will see something come of it. No one wants to work with bad cops... this isn't the 60's. Some of us still believe that police work is a higher calling.

Getting stuck with a dirty needle and spending the next 6 months worrying weather you contracted AIDS realy sucks... glad most of you never have to worry about stuff like that. The other night we had a naked guy freaking out in the street.. one of our guys had to grab and wrestle with him.... when it was all over, we discovered that the naked guy rubbed his own poop all over himself. Has nothing to do with the thread but is a fun story none the less.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Matt 

Well said....I hope you left the officer some toilet paper in his mailbox.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

will fernandez said:


> Matt
> 
> Well said....I hope you left the officer some toilet paper in his mailbox.


haha! I was nice enought to give him some wipes I keep in my K9 Truck. He will take a beating from us however... guys are unforgiving with jokes when body fluids come into play.:-D


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> The thin blue line has nothing to do with covering up police wrong doings... the thing blue line represents the police and it's the line between the good people and the criminals.
> .


Sorry Matthew, I stand corrected.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> Sorry Matthew, I stand corrected.


It's all good Susan... we all learn all kinds of stuff from one another on WDF! \\/


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll share some paraphrasing from the policy of first department I worked for. 


If someone is going 5mph over the limit the officer may stop and may cite. 
If someone is going 10mph over the limit the officer should stop and may cite. 
If someone is going 15mph over the limit the officer should stop and should cite. 

An officer may cite for someone who is going 1mph over the limit. There's a reason that it's called _"the speed LIMIT."_ The fact that you think it's _"bs"_ is amusing but at the same time you admit that you violated the law. Do you think that we should allow you to violate laws that you consider to be _"bs?"_ Please post a list of those so we don't bother you too much.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry forgot to put in my last post that I was responding to this comment from Mr. Jones. 



Thomas Jones said:


> My question has not been answered. 62 in a 55. Is that bs or what?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

If this thread doesn't start going in the intended direction I hope for, I will lock it!
This OP was not made to get LE officers all hot and bothered although it seems to be. Stop acting childish and use the ignore function if you can't stay on topic or add anything productive to the OP. This Is your last warning!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Patrick Murray said:


> The next time Hollywood needs a Gestapo agent this Canton, Ohio cop would fill in nicely.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/you...oncealed-carry-gun-owner-during-traffic-stop/


I wonder How it would have went if he acted mire like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsCuurneZVE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is another though on this video. The cop makes all kinds of threats before putting the cuffs on the suspect; like I should cave your head in. The worst part about that is it puts the suspect in a position to get cuffed or possibly tortured by this officer who is acting irrational! 
So let's say this guy is afraid this officer may follow through with his claims to bash his head in! The cop tells the suspect to turn around and the guy starts resisting arrest out of fear! What then?
I think officers have a hard enough job but thank god for cameras. I don't usually think in the terms of the camera be useful against the officer cause as I said, there job is difficult. However this is a classic beat off cop! Not all cops are like this, thank god!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Well good, if Timothy is going to lock it, I won't worry about it any longer.

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Lou Castle said:


> Sorry forgot to put in my last post that I was responding to this comment from Mr. Jones.


Went by the DA's office today with my brother and that ticket pulled a Houdini and disappeared I'm not really worried about it anymore. The DA also said he drives about that same speed on that road and that the officer was just new. Gotta love small town life


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Keep it up David, you're not gonna like the result of your actions. Consider this your warning!


David Frost said:


> Well good, if Timothy is going to lock it, I won't worry about it any longer.
> 
> DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's the thing: I appreciate the cops that post on this board, I think it's a unique situation. I like reading their POV, especially when it comes to training, dogs in general, and some of them have a pretty damn fine wicked sense of humor. I have come to think of them as friends, at least as much as anyone can be friends over the Internet. I would hate to see the day come when they found posting here to be just too big a pain in the ass because someone was always looking for them to "represent" "defend" or "condemn" other cops actions. I don't think that's why they want to come here.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Susan, I can't speak for the rest of the LE guys in here but I'd agree with you. It's easy to see by some of the comments; some have an axe to grind, this just happened to be a thread they could grind it. A bit cowardly, but hey as long as they stay within the rules of the forum, they are free to post what they want. 

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Keep it up David, you're not gonna like the result of your actions. Consider this your warning!


chuckle, chuckle

DFrost


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is my personal favorite police video !!!! Thanks to all the LEO s for doing the job that noone else wants to do. This officer is so calm.
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=fyHMbHHtArE


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Terry Devine said:


> Here is my personal favorite police video !!!! Thanks to all the LEO s for doing the job that noone else wants to do. This officer is so calm.
> http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=fyHMbHHtArE


Where is it? Got a direct link?


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> If this thread doesn't start going in the intended direction I hope for, I will lock it!


What is the _"intended direction [you] hope for?"_


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Connie,
The link I posted worked for me. Try going to youtube.com and do a search for "Maine State Trooper"

Good luck
Terry


----------

